# 2011-2012 Woodworking Show Schedule



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The woodworking shows are a great way to learn about new tools and techniques. They run 3 days and have a large number of classes on a wide variety of topics. Usually there are discount coupons in the newspaper and on the web for the shows.

The shows are also a good opportunity for Lumberjocks to meet up and get to know one and another.

http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/

2011-2012 
SEASON SCHEDULE

Dallas, TX Oct 21-23

Southern, CA Oct 28-30

Sacramento, CA Nov 4-6

Portland, OR Nov 11-13

Denver, CO Nov 18-20

Chicago, IL Nov 25-27

Baltimore, MD Jan 6-8

New England, MA Jan 13-15

Indianapolis, IN Jan 20-22

Kansas City, KS Jan 27-29

Columbus, OH Feb 3-5

St.Louis, MO Feb 10-12

Milwaukee, WI Feb 17-19

Somerset, NJ Feb 24-26

Fredericksburg,VA Mar 2-4

Atlanta, GA Mar 9-11

Tampa, FL Mar 16-18

Charlotte, NC TBD

Houston, TX Mar 30-April 1


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

are these different dates then your other post?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nah, just putting this out for the folks that would not have looked at the Northern CA post.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

What about Copenhagen?
Smiles.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Went to the New England show last year… spent wayyyyy too much $$ but had a blast!
Well worth it, in my opinion.
Ellen


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think our European contingent will have to hop a plane and come on over this year Mads…. : ^ )

It's eacy to do Ellen. Also, you have to watch out for the pitchman.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------

